# Very Embarrassing Question!!!



## DROOBY

Hi Guys,

As a last resort I am going to swallow my pride and ask if anyone knows a cure out here for sweat rash. I've tried the usual stuff to no avail.

As some of you know when i'm not running my walking business here i am also a private chef on tour with bands. Both these jobs involve walking and heat but i have got a right bloody sore sweat rash and can i get rid of it? No!!!!!

Does anyone out there know of a magic cream I can buy from the Pharmacia? Would be very grateful.

Thanks from a very sheepish Drooby.


----------



## xabiaxica

DROOBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As a last resort I am going to swallow my pride and ask if anyone knows a cure out here for sweat rash. I've tried the usual stuff to no avail.
> 
> As some of you know when i'm not running my walking business here i am also a private chef on tour with bands. Both these jobs involve walking and heat but i have got a right bloody sore sweat rash and can i get rid of it? No!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone out there know of a magic cream I can buy from the Pharmacia? Would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks from a very sheepish Drooby.


eerrmm

if you show the rash to the pharmacist they will recommend something



if it's in an embarrassing place they will take you round the back


----------



## jojo

Drinking lots of water!!!? wash frequently and allow those "areas" to get the air round them - that could be problematic LOL??????????????. As for a cream, the best one I've found is "sudocrem"!!!! Its actually nappy rash cream, but it works brilliantly - it helped me thru the summer with my chlorine rash!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

DROOBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As a last resort I am going to swallow my pride and ask if anyone knows a cure out here for sweat rash. I've tried the usual stuff to no avail.
> 
> As some of you know when i'm not running my walking business here i am also a private chef on tour with bands. Both these jobs involve walking and heat but i have got a right bloody sore sweat rash and can i get rid of it? No!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone out there know of a magic cream I can buy from the Pharmacia? Would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks from a very sheepish Drooby.


You poor soul!! I have nothing but sympathy for you... What have you tried so far? And are you absolutely sure it isn't a fungal skin infection? This might be why it isn't responding to your usual treatments?? If it is fungal, you can get Fungarest cream from the farmacia. It's sorted my kids' various dodgy rashes a treat!


----------



## mattferrier

bepanthen (not sure if spelling it correct) its for nappy rash, but i've used it when had tatoo's done and it forms a layer that stops you skin sticking to clothes etc (ve had some sore ones that have taken a while to heal) so i'm sure would be worth a go. the stuff hardly comes off and is a bit more hardy than sudocream.


----------



## DROOBY

jojo said:


> Drinking lots of water!!!? wash frequently and allow those "areas" to get the air round them - that could be problematic LOL??????????????. As for a cream, the best one I've found is "sudocrem"!!!! Its actually nappy rash cream, but it works brilliantly - it helped me thru the summer with my chlorine rash!!
> 
> Jo xxx


EMMMM! I can hear the giggling now. Sudocreme is the staple supply of a chef but no joy there I'm afraid think I'll try the fungle thing Off for another visit to to Farmacia.

D


----------



## pensionista

DROOBY said:


> EMMMM! I can hear the giggling now. Sudocreme is the staple supply of a chef but no joy there I'm afraid think I'll try the fungle thing Off for another visit to to Farmacia.
> 
> D


Hagol....haven't had a rash yet that it didn't cure.


----------



## 90199

Years ago I used succesfully Johnsons prickly heat Talcum Powder, purchased from Boots in England.
In those days I was working on a passenger ship, sailing from London to Hong Kong every nine weeks, the heat in the galley was quite intense, but the powder cured all rashes.


----------



## morlandg

DROOBY said:


> EMMMM! I can hear the giggling now. Sudocreme is the staple supply of a chef but no joy there I'm afraid think I'll try the fungle thing Off for another visit to to Farmacia.
> 
> D


It sounds like a fungal infection. Try canespie crema. Think you're lucky you aren't in Florida where you have to ask in the chemist for Jock Itch cream!!!


----------



## pensionista

pensionista said:


> Hagol....haven't had a rash yet that it didn't cure.


Sorry...its Halog.....doh !!


----------



## xabiaxica

morlandg said:


> It sounds like a fungal infection. Try *canespie crema*. Think you're lucky you aren't in Florida where you have to ask in the chemist for Jock Itch cream!!!


that's for feet!!!



are you sure you can put it wherever DROOBY's rash is??


----------



## morlandg

xabiachica said:


> that's for feet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure you can put it wherever DROOBY's rash is??


Wikipedia states:
Clotrimazole (brand name Canesten or Lotrimin) is an antifungal medication commonly used in the treatment of fungal infections of both humans and animals such as vaginal yeast infections, oral thrush, and ringworm. It is also used to treat athlete's foot and jock itch.

'nuff said??


----------



## jojo

morlandg said:


> Wikipedia states:
> Clotrimazole (brand name Canesten or Lotrimin) is an antifungal medication commonly used in the treatment of fungal infections of both humans and animals such as vaginal yeast infections, oral thrush, and ringworm. It is also used to treat athlete's foot and jock itch.
> 
> 'nuff said??



:tape: :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## morlandg

jojo said:


> :tape: :tape:
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually Jo you were quite correct to say:-
'wash frequently and allow those "areas" to get the air round them'
And Drooby described is as a heat rash. He is quite right and he should see an improvement once the weather cools down. I wonder if he has diabetes??
Graham


----------



## jojo

morlandg said:


> Actually Jo you were quite correct to say:-
> 'wash frequently and allow those "areas" to get the air round them'
> And Drooby described is as a heat rash. He is quite right and he should see an improvement once the weather cools down. I wonder if he has diabetes??
> Graham


Keytones in his sweat ??????? Do you smell sweet Drooby lol??

Jo xxx


----------



## DROOBY

jojo said:


> Keytones in his sweat ??????? Do you smell sweet Drooby lol??
> 
> Jo xxx


Always smell sweet!!!! Seems to be a bit of mick taking going on hear? Did'nt expect that:eyebrows:


----------



## jojo

DROOBY said:


> Always smell sweet!!!! Seems to be a bit of mick taking going on hear? Did'nt expect that:eyebrows:



Dont worry Drooby. Sometimes if you are diabetic and its undetected, your body doesnt process sugar very well and basically and very simply it sweats, breathes and pees out the sugar (keytones), so people with untreated diabetes tend to have a slightly sweet aroma. This can cause a fungal problem cos fungus loves sugar!! If you are constantly thirsty, smell sweet and pee a lot, it might be worth getting it checked out!?? 

I'm sure that its nowt to do with that tho 

Jo xxx


----------



## Calas felices

*Sweat rash*

Sounds to me like Dhobi itch (or jock strap itch). Google it!! If it is get Terbinafina Pena Crema 10% which will sort it out. Stay away from tight fitting underwear, avoid strong soaps, etc. But beware you may have to persist as it can come back.


----------



## DROOBY

Calas felices said:


> Sounds to me like Dhobi itch (or jock strap itch). Google it!! If it is get Terbinafina Pena Crema 10% which will sort it out. Stay away from tight fitting underwear, avoid strong soaps, etc. But beware you may have to persist as it can come back.


Sounds about right. I'm trying the Fungarest at the moment and see how it goes. I'll take a note of this one just in case.

Thanks for all th replies guys! I'll keep you updated


----------



## 90199

Calas felices said:


> Sounds to me like Dhobi itch (or jock strap itch). Google it!! If it is get Terbinafina Pena Crema 10% which will sort it out. Stay away from tight fitting underwear, avoid strong soaps, etc. But beware you may have to persist as it can come back.


Dhobi, has somebody else worked on P&O? haven't heard that expression since I sailed the seas!!

Happy days!
H


----------



## RachNurse

I'd say bepanthan like already suggested it's good stuff I used it the one time my son got nappy rash and it cleared it up quickly then I used it regularly as a barrier cream can be pricey but it beats sudocrem hands down any day of the week. Failing that try metanium, it's thick n yellow apply very sparingly because it's hard to wash off, I know this because I spend far too long trying to wash it off other people when the psychotic cream faeries have been applying it to my patients!!


----------



## jojo

RachNurse said:


> I'd say bepanthan like already suggested it's good stuff I used it the one time my son got nappy rash and it cleared it up quickly then I used it regularly as a barrier cream can be pricey but it beats sudocrem hands down any day of the week. Failing that try metanium, it's thick n yellow apply very sparingly because it's hard to wash off, I know this because I spend far too long trying to wash it off other people when the psychotic cream faeries have been applying it to my patients!!



Hello you!!! Its actually getting this stuff over here tho!! I brought sudocrem back with me after a UK visit, not sure that over the counter here is as easy?????

(nice to see you posting hun)

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

_*Natusan*_ is a baby nappy rash cream which is thick and oily. Very easy to get and a reasonable price (I think)


----------



## RachNurse

jojo said:


> Hello you!!! Its actually getting this stuff over here tho!! I brought sudocrem back with me after a UK visit, not sure that over the counter here is as easy?????
> 
> (nice to see you posting hun)
> 
> Jo xxx


I know I realised that after I posted, mind if there's someone back home able to send some back it is great stuff. 

I do read every so often if I can Jo lol

Xxx


----------



## country boy

Drooby, how are you getting on with the Fungarest?


----------



## DROOBY

lynn said:


> You poor soul!! I have nothing but sympathy for you... What have you tried so far? And are you absolutely sure it isn't a fungal skin infection? This might be why it isn't responding to your usual treatments?? If it is fungal, you can get Fungarest cream from the farmacia. It's sorted my kids' various dodgy rashes a treat!


Bloody Brillyant!! All hale Fungarest. After months of being sore i'm sorted just in time for flying out on tour Tomorrow. Cheers Lynn

D


----------



## lynn

DROOBY said:


> Bloody Brillyant!! All hale Fungarest. After months of being sore i'm sorted just in time for flying out on tour Tomorrow. Cheers Lynn
> 
> D


FANTASTIC!! Glad my suggestion was a success. Funnily enough, I had the tube out last week to deal with a rash on my daughter's finger. Vanished after a few applications... I suggest you keep a tube handy
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## giritana

*Very embarrassing !!!!*



Hepa said:


> Years ago I used succesfully Johnsons prickly heat Talcum Powder, purchased from Boots in England.
> In those days I was working on a passenger ship, sailing from London to Hong Kong every nine weeks, the heat in the galley was quite intense, but the powder cured all rashes.


Hi all - back after moving- again - to yet another ´new´piso, lol! 

When I was a teenager -many moons ago - my family was relocated to Singapore Naval Base, for 3 and a half years. We all suffered from agonising heat rash periodically -the Naval Doctors claimed it was due to our sweat not evaporating in the very hot and very humid climate - but I´ve just recovered from a bout here in SW Spain, where it´s been incredibly hot and DRY!! I´d have loved to have been able to buy that Prickly Heat powder - we all swore by it in Singapore and the young British babies were smothered in the stuff, most of the time . nappy rash, too, pore mites...! Is the powder still available? I´ve asked in various pharmacias here, but no joy, as yet - this time round, I´ve used Calamine lotion, which certainly cooled the rash down, but it smells so medicinal - hard to explain to my young Spanish students of English, lol! 

BTW - in Greece, on a previous holiday, I developed the rash on both fore-arms and was reduced to buying two fluorescent ´Sports´crepe bandages -one yellow and the other bright blue! The material was self - adhesive and waterproof´so I wrapped one round each arm from elbow to wrist, and was then able to go out in the sun and even to swim, pain -free! Incredible stuff, that crepe - have the photos to prove it...it salvaged my holiday, anyway and the colours went great with my tan, lol!
Good luck with your hunt for a solution - I´m very sympathetic...!

Giritana-


----------



## giritana

Hi again - *sorry, all *-should have previewed my post before submitting it - mis -spelt ´ poor´as in ´pore mites´ - very bad for an English teacher, yeah?
I wish I could claim it was a typo - and my typing_ is_ dreadful), but I don´t think I´d be believed, somehow...! 
I just hope none of my students read this page, lol! 

Giritana.


----------

